# Ladies and Gentlemen, listen up.This is a serious post and you all need to read it.



## avalancher (Aug 2, 2011)

It is not often that I post a topic that I am this serious about, but today for the first time in almost a year I have dropped almost my entire sense of humor, and I am going to plead for each and every one of you to bear with another long and dreary post.The life you save could be your own.

For a little over six months now, I have been sick.Not bad sick, but enough to make me wonder if getting up in the morning was going to be worth it.Achy joints, sore muscles, you know the drill.

Three months ago, I had what I thought was a heart attack or a stroke. As I layed there on the hard concrete floor of my shop, I seriously wondered what I was going to do.Then it just vanished. I got up, got me a cold drink from the fridge, and wondered what the heck just happened.I called my family doctor, and he told me to hang up and call 911.Yeah right.I drove myself to the ER, they admitted me to the hospital for the night, and called my wife.Tests were done, and there wasnt a single thing wrong with me.Nothing. I thought perhaps I had lost my mind.

Then started the heart thumpings that would wake me up.Then they would disappear. Then my memory started to fade.I would walk out to the shop, and forget what I was going out there for by the time I got there.I would walk into a store, and by the time I had parked the truck I had no idea what I needed from there.
Then there would be times when everything was okay. Life resumed, and everything was normal for a time, and i would breathe a sigh of relief.Then the headaches started and the blurry vision.

For the past month, I have had to drive into the big city for tests, and one doctor noted a "unusual lump" on my skull. I took a whack to the head last year there, and figured it was nothing but scar tissue.He thought otherwise.Several different MRI's concluded that it was not unlike a tumor, but then again wasnt. But any rate, it was not able to be removed safely, and the docs agreed that it would probably continue to grow, and without a doubt contributed to my strange behaviour, loss of vision, headaches, and everything else.

For the first time in thirteen years, I attended church with my family, and began to look at my life. I had unfinished business with God to attend to, and I had a house to finish for my family before I went, and I decided that indeed I had better get busy if I had a limited amount of time left here on earth.

I am insured, heavily in fact, but during quite conversations with my wife late at night she assured me that she would rather have me around than a lump of cash, and I decided to fight this thing.Reading what I could on the internet helped not at all, all I found was more to confuse my addled brain. I figured that if I had enough time, I really wanted one thing, and that was to go out with some dignity, so I swore my family to secrecy. There was not to be a mention to anyone of my predicament.

By now you are wondering why the sob story now?Am I posting from my death bed?No.I am not.A cure has been found.

I have stage three Lyme disease, not a brain tumor. The last doctor that I saw on Friday was from India, and recognized the symptoms immediately.Ordered a blood test, and yesterday the results came back positive.No tumor, no brain problems, no heart problems, nothing in that neighborhood.

Lyme disease is serious stuff, but with medication it can be cured. It is very late for me now, and there is a chance that I may have somethings that cant be undone, but you have a chance right now to avoid this problem.I am not going to bore you all with the precautions, you all know what they are.But folks, take it serious.

If you get bitten by a tick, write the date on your calender and keep an eye on yourself.If you develop a rash, get help. There is little doubt when mine occurred, I remember the day pretty plainly when I came out of the brush in early spring covered with em, and it was over a week later in the shower I found several that had burrowed under my scalp.Being the macho kind of guy I dug em out with a thumbnail and forgot about it.

Sorry for the long post, but you have no idea how relieved I am right now. I have been facing certain death for several months, and it has clouded every decision I have had to make.My wife has pressured me into buying a new log splitter, and every argument always ended up with, "whats the point?I am going to be dead in a few months anyway."She would walk away crying and I would end up out back of the shop heaving rocks to make myself feel better.Just to get her to shut up, I ordered the damn thing last week, figuring to leave it in its crate so she could sell the damn thing when I kicked off.

For some time now I have been writing my book, and in the last few months shelved it, figuring what is the point?

I have taken little interest in posting here, at least not like I used to.After all, I couldn't help but wonder, "who in the hell would miss me anyway?"

July 2nd was our anniversary, and my wife bought me a lab puppy.I have hated that dog since day one.It would be just another mouth to feed once I was gone.

I was offered a clearing job starting in November, I turned it down. Doc said he didn't think I would be up walking around by then, and surely not in any shape to run a saw.


Funny how life has its ups and downs.It sure is nice to be headed back up, under full throttle!

Everyone! BE SAFE OUT THERE!


----------



## cre73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Avalancher,
For one keep yor head up and stick with us. I am more of a lurker than a poster but I probably have read everyone of your posts, and have the utmost respect for you. Keep a positive attitude and get through this. And please finish your book as I am sure I will enjoy it as much as your posts.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 2, 2011)

Dang son. . . Sounds like you needed Dr. House on your case.

Glad you're on the uphill side, and YES, you would be missed here.


----------



## avalancher (Aug 2, 2011)

cre73 said:


> Avalancher,For one keep yor head up and stick with us. I am more of a lurker than a poster but I probably have read everyone of your posts, and have the utmost respect for you. Keep a positive attitude and get through this. And please finish your book as I am sure I will enjoy it as much as your posts.



Thanks for the kind words and encouragement, it is highly appreciated. Indeed, I plan on keeping my head up on this, now that I feel I have a doc that gives a rip, has a game plan, and knows what he is talking about I plan on doing just that.I went for a run today for the first time in a long time, and although it probably wasnt pretty it felt good to get out and jog a bit and get the heart racing without some fear that I was going to drop dead somewhere in the weeds.


----------



## audible fart (Aug 2, 2011)

Ticks used to drive me nuts until i became completely hairless.


----------



## 046 (Aug 2, 2011)

hmmmm... stage 3 Lyme disease 
glad you figured it out in time!!!


----------



## howard270 (Aug 2, 2011)

Glad to hear you found a cure for what ails you. I have never met you in person, but can tell you that I, for one, would miss you on here. 

My dad was diagnosed with depression last year, which is one of the reasons I have moved back home, and reading him some of your posts made him laugh again and a few even made him laugh so hard he had tears in his eyes cause he can relate to what you were writing.

So, THANK YOU and please keep posting when you have something to say.


----------



## Mike PA (Aug 2, 2011)

Glad you know what is happening. I started reading your post and knew it nearly right away. wish I had known about your troubles earlier, as I know I would suggested it (not a doctor, but sometimes play one at home). You had pretty classic signs for later stages of Lyme. Not trying to be a know-it-all or anything - I've had my own run ins with Lyme. My daughter has had it - twice. We caught it both times early enough that there were no long term complications from it. The first time required hospitalization (long story...). Second time was just a few weeks ago and she just got finished with the meds. Caught early, it is relatively easy to deal with.

Not everyone gets the classic rash. Some people just get a mild fever, feel like crap for a while, and then get better, only to have the symptoms you describe pop up a year or so later. Unfortunately, there may be lingering effects when Lyme is not treated quickly. Some people say that you will never get rid of it. You will, but you may have to deal with the damage. There are a lot of horror stories on this subject and a lot of bad information on the net.


It is amazing how many doctors are still missing this disease. It has become so common that it should be on the top of everyone's medical chart to look for. glad you found a good doctor. Hope everything goes well. It is so much easier to cope when you know what you are dealing with. You can prepare for the bad aspects of it while working to minimize those problems. I'm guessing the joint issues will give you the most problems. Keep excersing and work on it. I'm sure you will work it out.:msp_thumbup:

One more thing - check for ticks all the time, even when just out int eh yard. Also, use DEET. As much as you ccan find.


----------



## woodman6666 (Aug 2, 2011)

First of all thank you for your meaningful post! I am glad you will be ok as well. Now I am no religous nut or anything but my take on your situation is God needed to get your attention and this was how he did it I mean you said yourself you hadnt been to church in a long time and you had some unfinished business with him so I am sure that is your answer at least you figured it out. Anyway I am sure you know what is important in life and what isnt. Good luck and keep swinging.


----------



## olyman (Aug 2, 2011)

avalancher said:


> Thanks for the kind words and encouragement, it is highly appreciated. Indeed, I plan on keeping my head up on this, now that I feel I have a doc that gives a rip, has a game plan, and knows what he is talking about I plan on doing just that.I went for a run today for the first time in a long time, and although it probably wasnt pretty it felt good to get out and jog a bit and get the heart racing without some fear that I was going to drop dead somewhere in the weeds.


 
my mom,,was mowing the lawn,,and a tick dropped on her..she didnt realize it,,till she got in the house,,and showered!!! she then went to the quack doctor next town over........................:censored::censored:...... i was reading in outdoor life,,thank God,,and it talked of a doctor in springfield mo..i got the number,,and haranged her for days on end..she finally called him,,they drove down the next day--10 hrs...she went thru various meds,,as they kept changing them,,as the lyme would get resistant to whatever she was on at that time..she still has slight bouts of tiredness...but shes ok,,at 78!!!! if she would have stayed with the quack,,shed be dead by now!!!!! thats been over three years ago..she had the tick in a medicine bottle,,for over 8 months..and it was STILL alive!!!!


----------



## slowp (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like menopause...
Get better.


----------



## avalancher (Aug 2, 2011)

To be honest, I never gave Lyme disease a second thought.Like everyone, I have pulled more ticks off me in my life to fill a wheelbarrow. Never even thought about getting sick from them.Like everyone else, I would pull em off, burn em with a lighter, or anything else I could think of to make their last moments as miserable as they made me. Never gave it a second thought.

When the doc asked me about rashes, I said, "sure, who doesn't?" Poison ivy rash, poison oak and sumac, you name it.Rash from lacquer thinner, rashes from Aunt Monna's nasty potato salad, rash every time Treeco replies to one of my posts.Hell, who doesnt get a rash?

He showed me some pics, and again, I said sure, wanna see a dosey on my nads? Figured it was a heat rash coupled with some walmart underwear in the bargain bin.

Then I did some reading.Rash on the site of a tick bite is a warning sign, and although I couldnt see the back of my head after pulling them suckers out, it sure itched for 600 weeks. Another bad sign.
I hate Deet.I hate bug spray in general.I can guarantee that if I spray bug spray anywhere on anything, I will forget come lunch time, and there is nothing worse than a slightly dried out sandwhich coupled with a nice film of Deet to make it even worse.You ever try and talk to a homeowner and try and sound intelligent when your tongue is numb from bug spray?You come across as a complete moron, not to mention you end up spraying half your lunch all over their shirt. Nothing kills a job faster than orange marmalade and bologna all over a homeowners shirt, even if the orange marmalade is homemade.


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experience, Avalancher. I'd say we firewooders are a higher risk group than the average Joe.

In return for the favor, I stole a pizza and Gatorade from some quirky lady and am having it delivered to your house.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow Av, that's some heartfelt story; I'm glad that you are getting to the bottom of it. It sure makes things easier to handle when you know what you are dealing with.

A few weeks ago, I had posted about ticks/Lyme disease and had been amazed that I have never gotten bit, epecially going into the woods mostly in shorts over all of these years. But I decided a few weeks ago to wear the long pants and boots when going into grassy areas, not shorts and sneakers; this story just reinforces that idea...

I have the forgetful episodes too but try to blame it off on "having too much on my mind", but it's probably senility, insanity or a little of both setting in lol...

That lump on your head that they found, is that the same spot that you got hit on years ago? If so, that's some coincidence!

Get well and keep posting!

PA. Woodsman


----------



## mybowtie (Aug 2, 2011)

So glad U figured it out and are on the road to recovery.
After reading the first paragraph of your symtoms, a new it was lyme. 

I have had many faimly and friends infected w lyme over the yrs, and Had a very good client that lost his battle with lyme because it wasnt
caught in time. 

I have had dozens and dozens of tick embedded in me over the yrs, but have never been infected. 

Some of u may remember around late 1990's or early 2000's there was a three shots sreies vacination available for lyme. I hade those shots, and
that may be the reason I never been infected with lyme. The vacination was pulled due to severe problems and side affects soon after it came out. And yes I did have some bad side affects from those shots. 

Be safe everyone..


----------



## CrappieKeith (Aug 2, 2011)

Avalancher...thanks for your story 1st off. It is good to hear you got to the root of the problem and that your on the mend.
Taking ticks off has always been a thing I took for granted but I always got to them asap...even had a few dug out by a Doc over the years. I for one will be aware of the signs...so far knock on wood I've never had any issue.
I guess I took them a bit for granted with my dog Buck who recently passed because of them.

Your story started out like you had depression or had given up. I have a friend that just committed suicide because of depression. I can't imagine what would be so bad to make you want to off yourself ,but she did by way of a noose.Her oldest boy found her.
What a loss of a beautiful person.

I can say this for sure Avalancher...you have a gift...well several actually. I would hope that you share them with the world and not become a recluse.
It sounds as though you will be around for awhile albeit a bit hobbled, but I can tell you that you will endure and become acclimated to whatever it is that hangs on you from being so late in the remission of lymes.

God has a plan for you...I happen to be of good authority on this. You'd have surely passed if HE did not. So look to each day that is filled with promise for not only you and your family ,but for those you will be able to effect.

I fully expect to be hearing more from you in the future...any update on that city boy you taught to cut wood and his wife that was not so thrilled?

The road to hell is wide and easy to follow...your road however is narrow,twisty and sometimes hard to see ,but keep on task Avalancher...Heaven will receive you when you get there...but it ain't your time yet.......at least I'll pray that it is not.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Aug 2, 2011)

*Wow*

Av sorry to hear about the Lyme Disease. Glad your wife is tougher then you, you need a strong support team to help during the rollcoaster of treatment. If feel you can not talk to some one use the dog as a sounding board, they judge you not at all. Prayers for your recovery.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Aug 2, 2011)

Del_Corbin said:


> Praise the Lord God all mighty!


 
Yes do!

Avalancher, glad to hear you found out what was ailing you.I think we'd miss you around here.I had a similar experience with rocky mt. spotted fever about 20 years ago.I almost kicked the bucket before they finally figured it out.Not common in Louisiana, I guess.Take care.


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 2, 2011)

Well thank you very much avalancher... because of you I am now being treated for Lyme disease.

I read your post a couple of hours ago, which made me think about this round itchy rash I've had on the underside of my arm for the last two/three weeks or so... a rash different than any other I can ever remember having (it's not like poison ivy and such). That got me thinking about how I've been feeling tired and a bit off lately, a little nausea, etc... nothing I couldn't attribute to this horrible heat and humidity, but still...

Well, your post scared me a little (guess I'm a wuss) and I called the clinic. They had me come right in, looked at the rash, asked me how I was feeling, etc. Anyway, I was told the rash is a classic example of the Lyme Disease rash with what appears to be a infected insect bite right in the center of it. Told me it was way too early for any blood test reliability so they weren't gonna' waste time and money on it, just started me on the antibiotics.

So, ya' know what? Your post ain't even a day old and it may have prevented someone (me) from getting real sick... 'Course we'll never know for sure, but the Doc did think there's real good chance it's Lyme Disease. According to him, the _confirmed_ cases of Lyme Disease in Iowa is three times higher this year compared to last year.

In all seriousness... Thank You for the warning... I always figure I'm bullet-proof until someone gives me a bit of a scare.


----------



## MiracleRepair (Aug 2, 2011)

Glad they finally figured it out AV. I was in the same boat almost two years ago, just not as advanced a case as you had. Let me tell you, when the meds start working, you will feel 15 years younger than you do now. Thankfully, my wife is very patient, and could put up with the increased energy and testosterone. The feeling that you could wade through hell, just to fight a circle saw was something I thought was gone forever.


----------



## zogger (Aug 2, 2011)

*pays to get that second opinion!*

Man, glad it got caught in time and you can get some treatment!

We are all here outdoors folks, a lot of us not only enjoy the outdoors but work outside as well..so we have potentialities that all indoors and office workers types aren't really exposed to. 

It's also cool you got straight on the big final "move" we all make. Once you get that outta the way, life gets better.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 2, 2011)

Cool, one more thing I can go get tested for...I have had just about every thyroid test known to man and the symtoms sound spot on to hyperthyroidism... 

They have ruled pretty much everything else out...

I have just chose the postive attitude and beer path to get me through most days...


----------



## avalancher (Aug 2, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Cool, one more thing I can go get tested for...I have had just about every thyroid test known to man and the symtoms sound spot on to hyperthyroidism...
> 
> They have ruled pretty much everything else out...
> 
> I have just chose the postive attitude and beer path to get me through most days...



Do yourself a favor and get tested right now.I mean, as soon as you read this.I too was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism several years ago, it runs in the family. The first thing my doc did when i went in to see him was pull me from my levoxyl. Made it even worse.When the results from the thyroid test came back, he said, "it cant be right, they messed it up.You act like you are on way too much thyroid medicine.So he drew blood again.Guess what, it came back just normal.he was stumped, and sent me to a specialist.

The symptoms of Lyme disease are exactly the same as hyperthyroidism, and it fools a lot of docs. The longer you wait, the worse it gets.

Get yourself to a doc outdoorlivin, time is wasting.It may not be Lyme disease you got, but if the doc is stumped its important to rule it out.


----------



## saw dog (Aug 2, 2011)

*Lyme*



outdoorlivin247 said:


> Cool, one more thing I can go get tested for...I have had just about every thyroid test known to man and the symtoms sound spot on to hyperthyroidism...
> 
> They have ruled pretty much everything else out...
> 
> I have just chose the postive attitude and beer path to get me through most days...


 
Hi Avalanche
Sorry to hear about your problem with Lyme . I was diagnoised with stage 4 Lyme, it has been a battle now for some time. I would like to exchange what I have learned with you, It might benifit both of us. Feel free to call me @ 812- 332-8828. Jim


----------



## unclemoustache (Aug 2, 2011)

So glad to hear that your big scare is coming to an end, but really, I sure wish you would have told us (or at least your favorite moustachioed one) sooner. We're all like a big family here, and we would have given you the shirt off our backs to help you in whatever way we could, or at least give you the consolation and comfort you need. 
At least we can congratulate you on finally discovering the problem, and praising God (or whomever some of the others may choose) that it's not as bad as was feared.:msp_smile:

Sounds like you and the Mrs. need to hit Cracker Barrel again to celebrate, and then go out and work together with your new log splitter! :msp_thumbsup::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have been fighting this crap for years...It is the eye thing that bothers me most...Feels like my eyes are fighting each other...

I have always explained it as losing that killer instict you had in your early twenties....

I am guessing a simple blood test tells the tale?..I guess I had better call my Dr, wait I don't have a Dr...

Guess I had better get busy researching Dr's in my area...:bang:


----------



## Iron man (Aug 2, 2011)

You ever hear the saying(Evil never dies)?..Go out and do something bad because it seems to have worked for me surviving a car crash at over 100mph without even a scratch literally.Surviving cancer(first doctor five years earlier told me nothing was wrong with me) with a 95+% chance of never having another problem and also having what seemed like a heart attack with a genetic irregular heart beat that that less than 5% of the population have.Ive had a few scares over the years but try to make the best of it all.Hope things turn out good for you.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey Av, I for one am glad you will be here to entertain and enlighten us. Thank you for the reminder of one of the thousand safety things I need to check on every day and more often than not forget to do!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 2, 2011)

*Ticks are a Curse*

This summer they may be worse than ever. Conditions are perfect for ticks to multiply like this:






Luckily, most do not carry Lyme's disease, but it only takes a few. Woodcutters are prime targets for them, in addition to other animals. Tick mandibles lock on to you like a vise and then they suck your blood, filling up like a balloon. Whatever disease they carry then enters your bloodstream.

AV, I pray for a speedy recovery. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## avalancher (Aug 2, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I have been fighting this crap for years...It is the eye thing that bothers me most...Feels like my eyes are fighting each other...
> 
> I have always explained it as losing that killer instict you had in your early twenties....
> 
> ...



go to any urgent care clinic, a blood test is simple and readily available.however, keep in mind one thing.Almost a third of blood tests come back as false positive and false negative, the doc told me there are far to many things going on in the body that interferes with the test. He flat out told me that even if my test results came back negative he would insist on the same treatment. The giveaways are unexplained rashes, nervous disorders of any kind, heart palpitations, blurry vision or "wandering eyes", unexplained headaches, etc.Basically he had a 20 page questionnaire, and if you answered yes to ten he ordered a blood test.Fifteen and he started treatment right on the spot.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 2, 2011)

avalancher said:


> go to any urgent care clinic, a blood test is simple and readily available.however, keep in mind one thing.Almost a third of blood tests come back as false positive and false negative, the doc told me there are far to many things going on in the body that interferes with the test. He flat out told me that even if my test results came back negative he would insist on the same treatment. The giveaways are unexplained rashes, nervous disorders of any kind, heart palpitations, blurry vision or "wandering eyes", unexplained headaches, etc.Basically he had a 20 page questionnaire, and if you answered yes to ten he ordered a blood test.Fifteen and he started treatment right on the spot.


 
The blood in my beer might affect that test...LOL

I would have to go on a two day fast to get an accurate blood test...I have several of the symtoms..

The eyes, ears, headaches that are not really headaches, more of a dull pain/pressure, heart palpations, the kinds that wake you up RIGHT NOW, numbness and stingers in the back of my elbows, constant pain in my knees and feet, balance issue and lack of attention/memory...

Not making light of this by any means and I am gonna get tested...I have a call in with my SIL trying to get some more info...


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 2, 2011)

*Another Tick Disease...*

Perhaps the deadliest of them all:

"Rocky Mountain spotted fever (RMSF) is a tickborne disease caused by the bacterium Rickettsia rickettsii. This organism is a cause of potentially fatal human illness in North and South America, and is transmitted to humans by the bite of infected tick species. In the United States, these include the American dog tick (Dermacentor variabilis), Rocky Mountain wood tick (Dermacentor andersoni), and brown dog tick (Rhipicephalus sanguineus). Typical symptoms include: fever, headache, abdominal pain, vomiting, and muscle pain. A rash may also develop, but is often absent in the first few days, and in some patients, never develops. Rocky Mountain spotted fever can be a severe or even fatal illness if not treated in the first few days of symptoms. Doxycycline is the first line treatment for adults and children of all ages, and is most effective if started before the fifth day of symptoms. The initial diagnosis is made based on clinical signs and symptoms, and medical history, and can later be confirmed by using specialized laboratory tests."


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Aug 2, 2011)

glad you're gettin' treated...had a lymes scare last year, and I figure it's only a matter of time

I have a good doc who listens, asks good questions, doesn't dismiss anything, and is smart enough to say when she doesn't know...does away with lots of worry

there was a show on PBS a while back about lymes disease, how the medical community as a whole is handling it, and how they're crucifying their own...made me mad, and showed me how much we don't know about it


----------



## Somesawguy (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm glad they figured it out. You would think they would have checked for that since you're out in the woods a fair bit.


----------



## TonyK (Aug 2, 2011)

I just finished up with the Doxycyline last week. I caught it early enough that one round of it was enough. I still will have follow up testing for a little bit but I am done for now. I really just thought that I had the flu but after 4 days of a 104 fever and a mind shattering headache my wife found the bullseye on my shoulder and off to the ER we went. The pills sucked but it was better than the long term effects of the lymes. I feel for anyone who gets it cause it was no fun at all. My best advise is if you think you might have it go and get checked. 
@ Avalancher- Feel better soon.


----------



## husabud (Aug 2, 2011)

All you guys still suffering, look into Japanese Knotweed. It is usually at your local herb shop or health food store. I have had good luck with it and it did wonders for my wife last year. Keep healing.


----------



## promac850 (Aug 2, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I heard wood ticks are the only ones that do not carry lyme disease... all others such as deer ticks, dog ticks, and such do...


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Aug 2, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I heard wood ticks are the only ones that do not carry lyme disease... all others such as deer ticks, dog ticks, and such do...


 
I've always heard the same, but after doing some recent research I feel fairly confident in saying that we don't really know for sure...not enough research has been done

that's just my non-expert opinion though...and everyone's got an opinion and a butt...and they all stink the same :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 2, 2011)

Nobody's perfect AV. Nobody. Just do the best you can and the rest will take care of itself. Thank God for the Doctor from India. Thank yourself too man. You kept fghting, and thats what matters.


----------



## banshee67 (Aug 2, 2011)

glad you are ok there avalancher 

kinda makes you wonder why god invented/created tics in the first place.. right 
he sure has a weird sense of humor


----------



## avalancher (Aug 3, 2011)

Whitespider said:


> Well thank you very much avalancher... because of you I am now being treated for Lyme disease.
> 
> I read your post a couple of hours ago, which made me think about this round itchy rash I've had on the underside of my arm for the last two/three weeks or so... a rash different than any other I can ever remember having (it's not like poison ivy and such). That got me thinking about how I've been feeling tired and a bit off lately, a little nausea, etc... nothing I couldn't attribute to this horrible heat and humidity, but still...
> 
> ...


 
Well, then I am dang glad I posted about my experiences then, it seems like a very small price to pay to share my story if it resulted in you getting some help before it got bad for you and you ended up even sicker.

Unclle Mustache asked me why I didnt speak up sooner, and I didnt because of many reasons. Basically from what the other docs said, there really wasnt going to be either any hope or help for me, and I really didnt want a dog and pony show going on around here. Some of you guys might remember last winter when a member came forward and said he was dying, and as Uncle Mustache pointed out, everyone "gave the shirt off their backs" and fronted up cash, saws for raffles, etc and it was for that exact reasons I kept my mouth shut. I appreciate each and everyone one of you for who you are, what you have to say around here, and the comfort you all provide for a member that has run into trouble along life's path, but sometimes its best to hold your tongue and let nature takes its coarse.

As for now, I shared my experience not in a bid for sympathy but i wanted everyone to take warning for themselves, and to also share in my elation that things were not nearly as bad as what was forecast and that once again my saw will sing its tune in the woods. If we cant take care of ourselves then we are all a doomed lot, and sometimes it takes a good scare to be shared among us all to remind us that life is precious and needs to be guarded at all times.

Everyone, I appreciate all the kind words, the wishes for a speedy recovery, and above all taking the time to read all this.Hopefully the next time you pull one of those little buggers off you will take the time to keep an eye on yourself for awhile afterwards.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 3, 2011)

Av, thanks for the heads up, and I bet it feels great to be off "death row".

My brother got Lyme's back in 1990 back when it was the big news. It was a heck of a scare back then, but he's fine yet today, except for a little joint pain left over from it. Western WI and eastern MN are about as big of hotspots as they come, so I watch every tick bite carefully. Pets get it as well, if your pup suddenly loses all ambition and has pain whenever it tries to move, Lymes is a prime suspect. It's treatable in dogs as well.

Got that new splitter up and running yet?

Not to mention...PLEASE hurry up and finish that book!


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 3, 2011)

My dog has it. He's on the meds. I suppose I should get tested, since I am out there most of the time.


----------



## Mike PA (Aug 3, 2011)

WS - glad you wussed out and went to see a doctor. FYI - not only can you get the classic bullseye rash at the bite site, you can also start to get seemingly random rashes elsewhere, typically around joints.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll bet you're feeling a whole lot lighter these days Ed!!! And I'm damn glad to hear it! Oh, and I want a signed copy of the book when it's published... :msp_wink:


----------



## Tim Carroll (Aug 3, 2011)

My neighbor who is 39 years old had a heart attack (or so everyone thought) this spring. It turned out to be Lymes disease so please take heed. I had Lymes myself in the late 80's and got very sick and it took me quite a while to get over it even though I was only 18 years old when I got it. If you get bit, notice a rash or have Lymes symptoms go in and get tested. The sooner you are treated the better off you will be.


----------



## mga (Aug 3, 2011)

i'm glad to hear every thing worked out OK, avalancher.

every one should take your OP serious since many of us work in the woods. your "heads up" was worth a million bucks!

the site would not the the same without you here and i have always found your posts to be the most interesting.


----------



## Truck4 (Aug 3, 2011)

Glad to hear you now know whats wrong with you and how to over come it, stay strong, keep going to church and Im sure you will be out in the bush again real soon.....

Roy


----------



## dancan (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm glad to read that things are getting sorted out and that your on the mend !
I'm look forward to new chapters in the AV Adventure series !



saw dog said:


> Hi Avalanche
> Sorry to hear about your problem with Lyme . I was diagnoised with stage 4 Lyme, it has been a battle now for some time. I would like to exchange what I have learned with you, It might benifit both of us. Feel free to call me @ 812- 332-8828. Jim


 
Second post since joining and it's a big one , Rep sent !


----------



## Blazin (Aug 3, 2011)

Very good heads up, amazing how alot of doctors blow it off. I'm pushin for lyme tests and results also as of lately. Glad to see you have gotten on the right track avalancher!


----------



## Buckethead (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you are sick but very glad to hear that it isn't far worse! I wish I could say this is the first time that I've ever heard this story..but it isn't. I've heard similar tales over the past 20 years and can't imagine the number of cases that never get properly diagnosed. The worst case ever was a guy I knew that was a firefighter and was diagnosed with MS. They started him on a heavy dose of steroids to suppress his immune system...the absolute worse thing to do with Lyme's. He continued to get worse and was put in a nursing home at the ripe old age of 38. Finally someone figured out is wasn't MS but Lyme's disease. Unfortunately the correct diagnosis came too late and he died from the Lyme's and improper treatment. 

So people, let's be careful out there and take care of ourselves! If you develop that bizarre collection of symptoms, think "Lyme's Disease" and get checked. The diagnosis is not always easy..frequently the common (read--"cheaper") test will show a false negative. Do not be afraid to advocate for your own health and seek out a Lyme's disease specialist.


----------



## irishcountry (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow so glad your getting better thank you for sharing that story !! I always heard its the tiny deer ticks that carry it not the big ticks I have gotten bitten handfuls of time over the last 4-5 yrs as they have gotten so bad in our area and I also cut in the woods. I have only seen large ticks I think they just call them brown ticks around here. Anyone know for sure which ones carry and transmit this?


----------



## blades (Aug 4, 2011)

Here in Wisconsin and Minnesota there is a new threat carried by the ticks, and I do mean brand new as it is a brand new bacterium never categorized before. Mayo clinic in Eau Clare was the first to pick up on it and they sent it up to Rochester,Mayo Clinic for confirmation.
"New tick-borne bacterium discovered in Wisconsin, Minnesota"this takes you to the info


----------



## ultimate buzz (Aug 5, 2011)

*lymes*

Mods, This is such an important thread that it really should become a sticky

Av, You have a gift with words. Sometimes it takes a person of your articulate ways to bring important subjects to light.

Sorry to hear about your battle with Lymes, but glad to hear you were finally correctly diagnosed. So many doctors in the US are in the dark when it comes to diagnosing and completely treating Lymes. Its kind of ironic that a doctor from out of country correctly diagnosed your problem.

Lymes is at epidemic levels on the East Coast and the Central States. There is a lot of good information on the website LymeDisease

Keep in mind that you do not always get the bullseye rash when you contract lymes. Lymes affects different people in different ways and the symptoms vary, as do the effects.

Most of the average doctors prescribe an antibiotic for thirty days. A lot of times that is not enough treatment to wipe out the lymes. If you still feel you still have any of the symptoms,continue with more meds and take the time to find a doctor who is familiar with lymes.The doctors that successfully treat patients with Lymes are around, but it usually takes time and effort to find a knowledgable one.

The first time I had found out I had Lymes was a fluke. I had been rear ended by a van when I was making a left hand turn. The trauma from the accident brought out some strange reactions, one of which was a paralasys(sp?) of the left side of my face. The doctors could not figure it out. It took a woman I knew that did taxadermy to correctly tell me to get checked for Lymes. She had some of the same symptoms, including the facial paralysis when she got lymes doing taxadermy. The facial paralysis is actualy called Bell's Palsy Syndrome. It took 30 days of intraveinous antibiotics, in this case, Rocefin, to treat the Lymes.There was no followthrough from the doctors clinic after the treatment. Knowing what I know now, that was a mistake on my part. I should have insisted on a secondary testing to see if the antibiotics fully treated the disease. I honestly feel that I still had residual lymes in my system.

I have been treated for Lymes twice since then. I finaly found a Lyme literate doctor in Waupaca, Wiscomsin who has extensive experience successfully treating Lymes. I have been taking an antibotic called chlarythromicin for the last 75 days and feel that I am bringing the Lyme under control.

One thing to keep in mind is that you want to keep your sugar intake, white sugar, sugary fruits and products with yeast to a minimum while taking the antibiotics to treat Lymes. I actually take a product called an acidophilus to counter affect the antibiotics.

The main things to keep in mind are that Lymes affects people in different ways. There are basic symptoms such as the aching joints and headaches to varying degrees, light and/or noise sensitivity and the list goes on. Learn to be Lyme literate and realize very few doctors are successful in diagnosing and treating Lymes disease. -ken


----------



## dwraisor (Aug 5, 2011)

*Vaccine (or was)*

The CDC advises the vaccine is no longer available Vaccines: VPD-VAC/Lyme/main page. The manufacturer discontinued it due to low demand, and those that were vaccinated, it has worn off. I checked into this when it came out $500 for the vaccination (and they wondered why demand was low), and insurance would not cover it. I even asked my doc about "high risk" patients since I am in the woods a lot, hunting, cutting, mowing, goffing off, but still no dice. Oh well... 

New a friend that had/has it I thought it was incurable and stayed forever. 

First thing I always do once I am back home is head to the bathroom mirror, get into my b-day suit and do the tick dance... 

dw


----------



## avalancher (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks again to all the kind words of encouragement, you all have been a blessing to me, and I thank you all.

I have spent a lot of time this week reading about Lyme disease, and thinking about all that has happened in the past few months.After one week of antibiotics, I am happy to say some of the worst symptoms are disappearing. Heart racing is almost gone, and for once my blurry vision has dissipated enough that things snap into focus without me having to strain to see something. Although there is still a lot of joint and back pain, I find myself looking forward to life once again as a normal guy. Although I have still been able to work every day, it has been taxing, and often find myself heading home earlier than usual and crashing in my chair. My wife told me last night as i sauntered in at 7pm she is not so sure she likes the idea that I return to full strength, because at least in the past few months she has evening time with me, but still is overjoyed that I am on the mend.

However, I cant help but think of someone else in my life many years ago that suffered an unknown illness, and how it could have been avoided if folks were a little more careful with taking care of themselves, and if our doctors in this country were a little more educated in dealing with illnesses experienced around the world. This is the story of my grandfather.

My grandfather was a Swede in every sense of the word. Short, strong, stubborn as the day is long, worked hard all his life, and had very little patience for lazy folks, liars, thieves, and men without honor. He adored my grandmother, and insisted that women be treated as women. 

As grandpa aged, he eventually dropped his axe and life in the lumber camps of the pacific northwest, and bought himself a small dairy farm and retired at the ripe old age of 74. As in any farm, grandpa had chores to do, hay to haul, manure to spread, and be all accounts was a pretty successful farmer. That all came to a crashing end in 1981.

One evening Grandpa showed a sliver in the palm of his hand to grandma, and she spent several hours attempting to dig it out with a needle, but never could retrieve the entire thing.She insisted that grandpa go see a doctor the next day, but in his usual style grandpa refused to see a doc for something as trivial as a splinter.The days dragged on and his palm grew swollen and painful, and eventually three days later he agreed to go in and see the doc.

At the clinic, the doc looked at his palm, then advised him to go home and soak his hand in warm water and continue to pushing on the palm in the effort to push the splinter out. The wound was still open, and the splinter was still visible to some extent. Then he was told to wrap the hand after applying some antibiotic cream to the open wound.

Grandpa returned home and followed the docs orders for another week, and eventually the wound healed over.But then strange things began to happen. While eating, his jaw would often spasm, and he would kid grandma about her cooking. His chest felt tight, and abdominal pains began to occur.Finally after a week of grandma riding him hard about seeing the doc again, he caved and went into the clinic.

At the clinic, they told him he had a fever, and the doc figured he had some infection of one sort or another, and gave him some antibiotics and sent him home. Six days later grandma called an ambulance when she found him unconscious in the bathroom.

In the hospital, the docs had no idea.Iv's were strung, and he got worse.His legs turned black, and in an effort to save his life they amputated both his legs.Then his arms turned black as well, and those as well were amputated. Docs were certain at that point he had rabies, and treatment was rigorously applied to save his life.

I was eleven at the time, and was not allowed in the ICU, but we all spent many long hours in the waiting room as the adults took turns sitting with him. The docs admitted that the medication that was pumped into him was having little effect, and death seemed eminent. Finally in desperation, the docs overseeing his treatment invited several visiting doctors to take a look at him, and here is where the irony comes in.

The visiting doctor was from India, and was spending time in the US to learn from our doctors to complete his education. He spent thirty minutes looking over grandpas chart, and declared that the treatment was wrong, he didnt have rabies, he had tetanus.

Our doctor scoffed at the idea.Who gets tetanus anymore?Its as common as scurvy. But grandma, remembering the splinter, insisted they run the test for tetanus and 24 hours later it came back positive. 

It was to late to save his life, he passed away without ever regaining consciousness, but now as I think about all the quack doctors that overlooked some of the most obvious signs of my symptoms, I cant help but think how things went so wrong for my grandfather. If he had taken the time to get proper treatment right away, he might have lived many more years.If the doctor had taken the time to properly treat him, he might have lived many more years.It all could have been so easily avoided, but nobody including my grandfather took reasonable precautions.

I am not advocating that every time you get a boo boo to rush off to the doc, because you and I both know that aint happening. If I rushed to the doc every time I got a gash instead of stitching it up myself I would have to pay rent at the docs instead of a house payment. But, are you up to date on your tetanus shot? I know I aint, but I can tell you one thing. The next time I go in to the doc, I am going to request one!

As I grow older, I have realized that if I want to be around for another 44 years, I am going to have to take better care of myself, at least REASONABLE better care.Get your tetanus shot if you havent had one in the past five years. If a wound looks bad, forget the suture kit and see a doc. If what the doc is telling you sounds unreasonable, go home and do some reading and get a second opinion. Go see that second doc armed with some education and ask lots of questions.

It appears to me that in this day and age, the only one really interested in your health and welfare is yourself, so take care of yourself.Looks like, to me anyway, you are about the only one that has a vested interest in you being around for a few more years.

Take care everyone and again,thanks for sharing your experiences and your kind words. You are all appreciated.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Aug 5, 2011)

Don't know if you guys are into vitamins and supplements, but one thing that is supposed to be wonderful for taking care of infections and viruses that antibiotics don't is called collodial silver; google it and check it out. There are some websites and people that claim it to be the greatest thing since sliced bread, others who don't believe it and some in between, but read about it and decide for yourself. I never used the drinkable kind but have used the nose spray for sinus problems and it does seem to work; just don't go nuts taking it-take only the recommended amounts. There have been about 13 reported cases over time of people that took WAY too much for too long and their skin turned blue permanently, but that's rare and only if abused....check it out.


----------



## deeker (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, Avalancher....I sincerely hope you are doing better....and don't end up sterile over all of this.

Took my 93yr old father into the ER in May for stitches in his fore arm....and I asked the Dr. and nurse...if the tetanus shot might make him sterile....the Dr. had to stop stitiching....yes, I am evil.

Glad you went to the Dr. We like your avatar...........
































































And your great posts.

Take care


----------



## zogger (Aug 5, 2011)

*been using it for years*



PA. Woodsman said:


> Don't know if you guys are into vitamins and supplements, but one thing that is supposed to be wonderful for taking care of infections and viruses that antibiotics don't is called collodial silver; google it and check it out. There are some websites and people that claim it to be the greatest thing since sliced bread, others who don't believe it and some in between, but read about it and decide for yourself. I never used the drinkable kind but have used the nose spray for sinus problems and it does seem to work; just don't go nuts taking it-take only the recommended amounts. There have been about 13 reported cases over time of people that took WAY too much for too long and their skin turned blue permanently, but that's rare and only if abused....check it out.



I make it myself, the CS, and have used it, for me and the critters. 

Silver kills germs, fullstop. They use it in high end water filters, silverlon bandages, etc. It's woven into fabrics and is the main ingredient for those no stinky socks, socks. 

Big pharma and their governmental regulator puppets don't like it..proly because there ain't no patents to it, and it can be made *cheap*. I even use it on the cutting board, just slosh some on it once in awhile, rub it around evenly, and let it soak in.

Had two kittens, both got some nasty eye infections, I mean nasty looking. their eyes swelled up and got blue like marbles. Managed to get some in there with an eyedropper and some fancy cat holding techniques. One cleared up completely-and fast-the other one, one eye completely, the other "good enough". That latter cat, a female, is still around and apparently sees just fine. The other one was a tomcat and one day just never came back..that happens with tomcats sometimes, they get that wanderlust, even after neutering. 

Had a cow, big ole sore on her leg, just getting bigger and bigger, full slimy rot, she starts limping, I put some in a spray bottle and every day walked by her and gave it a spray. About a week later it started clearing up, finally healed over.


I have all sorts of anecdotals like that, bottom line, it's a great antiseptic, and in some last ditch emergency, if I needed some mass antibiotic action quick and had no means for anything else.... heck ya I would "take" some. And I dose the pets water bowls with it every other month or so, as a "backup" to their shots.


----------



## Tim Carroll (Aug 5, 2011)

avalancher said:


> Thanks again to all the kind words of encouragement, you all have been a blessing to me, and I thank you all.
> 
> I have spent a lot of time this week reading about Lyme disease, and thinking about all that has happened in the past few months.After one week of antibiotics, I am happy to say some of the worst symptoms are disappearing. Heart racing is almost gone, and for once my blurry vision has dissipated enough that things snap into focus without me having to strain to see something. Although there is still a lot of joint and back pain, I find myself looking forward to life once again as a normal guy. Although I have still been able to work every day, it has been taxing, and often find myself heading home earlier than usual and crashing in my chair. My wife told me last night as i sauntered in at 7pm she is not so sure she likes the idea that I return to full strength, because at least in the past few months she has evening time with me, but still is overjoyed that I am on the mend.
> 
> ...


 
I'm glad to hear you are getting better. When I got sick with it in the late 80's the tests for it were not that good so I never tested positive. I remembered having the rash but when you are 18 you are bullet proof so I did not go in till I had no energy, aching joins, flue like symptoms and later I developed trouble with my vision, facial spasams, twitching in my legs, vision problems and bladder issues. After going round and round with the docs after 3 negative Lymes tests I had to beg them to just treat me for Lymes. By the time I got treatment it took a long time to get better but I did. I hope you do too.


----------



## logbutcher (Aug 6, 2011)

*Get Well Av*

Glad you're back on the mend Av. Lyme is deadly serious.
Most of us here spend our time outdoors in fields, woodlands, swamps. Your tale is well done and cautionary for all of us.

Some points:
The Deer (Lyme) T.tick is tiny--the size of a speck of pepper. For Av and I who do not shave our legs--yet :yoyo: --you'll barely know when it's on you. Hair is actually much larger than a Deer Tick. So unless you're a swimmer, Tour de France racer, or just strange, check yourself out after work. That includes ALL nooks and crannies (ticks love those warm places--mirrors or a significant other may help. This is not a joke. Do it.
Normal ticks such as the ticks behind the ears of your dog are easy to spot, larger to the naked eye, and removed simply.

A close friend who is the local minister spent a miserable 3 years running around to clueless doctors ( as has been said here) before finding one who diagnosed the Lyme stage correctly. He got the Deer Tick working his woodlot just behind his home.

Be careful out there. Thanks Av.....and welcome back to life.


----------



## England14 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks AV for all your posts. I always look for post from you. As soon as you finish that book I want an autographed copy, just let me know how much I need to send you for it. Hope you get back to normal soon.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, I have determind that most of the Doctors in my area know less about Lyme than I do...

I have several calls and emails in with different people with no more answers than before...Hopefully I can find a LLMD to get some real answers in the next week...Would be nice to check one more thing off my list or get on a road to recovery...:msp_sad:


----------



## blades (Aug 8, 2011)

The reall difficulty is the tests are not 100 % like a lot of medical things. Part of the "Black Arts"


----------



## bayard (Aug 8, 2011)

*300 tick bites*

from 1985 to this year, i get bit 10 to 25 times a year.had the rash in 92.my 3 year old just stoped her amoxicillin.we saw the rash in time.we must be very very VIGILANT.k


----------



## Patrick62 (Aug 8, 2011)

*get well soon*

Av, that was one heck of a write up. There has to be nothing as serious as facing ones own demise. I think I can understand the perspective of "what's the point?" "gonna be dead anyway" and the "who would care?"

well Av, I would care. Along with thousands of others. Never, ever give up. View attachment 193504


One other thing... never underestimate the body's ability to heal. Sometimes it needs a little help. Pray a little (can't hurt) and keep your positive attitude! The power of mind... :msp_wink:


----------



## mikefunaro (Aug 8, 2011)

If you can, just stash some doxycycline from another prescription and keep it on hand. Maybe you have some lying around from something else. There is new evidence to show that if you just take one or two pills right when you find the tick, you're good. Better than a 28 day course later which will make you sick to the stomach by the end.


----------



## avalancher (Aug 9, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Well, I have determind that most of the Doctors in my area know less about Lyme than I do...
> 
> I have several calls and emails in with different people with no more answers than before...Hopefully I can find a LLMD to get some real answers in the next week...Would be nice to check one more thing off my list or get on a road to recovery...:msp_sad:


 

I'm sorry you are having trouble finding a doc that can help you out, but I have found that in some cases the best doctor you can find is yourself. I am not advocating you go in the business and hang out a shingle,but when it comes to your own care it pays to do as much research as you can on your own, and when you go see a doc go armed with some knowledge.

After all, doctors learn from two different ways.For one, they learn it in a book or lecture in medical school, and they forget tons by the time they get in practice. The other way of coarse is from experience.It never hurts to read up on the subject yourself, and if you fit the profile then demand treatment for lyme disease.After all, that is all the doctor is going by.Blood tests for Lyme disease are highly susceptible to false readings, and you basically have a 40 percent chance of having lyme disease and testing negative.
All in all, it doesnt hurt much at all to start the antibiotics and see how you feel. While its never a good idea to be on antibiotics if you dont need them, its far worse not to take them and need them in this case. Here is the questionnaire that my doc gave me to fill out.

Have you had any of the following?

1. Tick Bite (deer tick or dog tick?) Y N
2. Rash at bite site Y N
3. Rashes at other sites Y N
4. Joint/muscle pain in feet Y N
5. Swelling in toes, balls of feet Y N
6. Ankle pain Y N
7. Burning in feet Y N
8. Shin splints Y N
9. Unexplained fevers, sweats, chills Y N
10. Unexplained weight change (loss or gain) Y N
11. Fatigue, tiredness Y N
12. Unexplained hair loss Y N
13. Swollen glands Y N
14. Sore throat Y N
15. Testicular pain / pelvic pain Y N
16. Unexplained menstrual irregularity Y N
17. Unexplained milk production (lactation) Y N
18. Irritable bladder or bladder dysfunction Y N
19. Sexual dysfunction or loss of libido Y N
20. Upset stomach Y N
21. Change in bowel function (constipation, diarrhea) Y N
22. Chest pain or rib soreness Y N
23. Shortness of breath, cough Y N
24. Heart palpitations, pulse skips, heart block Y N
25. Joint pain or swelling Y N
26. Stiffness of the joints, neck or back Y N
27. Muscle pain or cramps Y N
28. Twitching of the face or other muscles Y N
29. Headache Y N
30. Neck creaks and cracks, neck stiffness Y N
31. Tingling, numbness, burning or stabbing sensations Y N
32. Facial paralysis (Bell's Palsy) Y N
33. Eyes/vision: double, blurry, pain, increased floaters Y N
34. Ears/hearing: buzzing, ringing, ear pain Y N
35. Dizziness, poor balance, increased motion sickness Y N
36. Lightheadedness, wooziness, difficulty walking Y N
37. Tremor Y N
38. Confusion, difficulty in thinking Y N
39. Difficulty with concentration or reading Y N
40. Forgetfulness, poor short term memory Y N
41. Disorientation: getting lost, going to wrong places Y N
42. Difficulty with speech Y N
43. Mood swings, irritability, depression Y N
44. Disturbed sleep: too much, too little, early awakening Y N
45. Exaggerated symptoms or worse hangover from alcohol Y N
46. Any history of heart murmur or valve prolapse? Y N 

The things that really caught my attention at first was the rapid heart rate and the weight gain.I have gained 30 pounds in four months.I cut my food intake drastically, and nothing helped. Then the hard time concentrating, forgetfullness. I would walk out to my shop and by the time I got out there I forgot what I went out there for. Then my wife commented one night on how irritable I was becoming.

The thing that really shook me up?I actually got up one morning, ate breakfast, and climbed into the truck and drove into town.And forgot to change out of my night clothes of shorts and a t shirt. I knew I had a problem then.

outdoorlivin, get you some help before its too late. Be firm with the docs no matter what the blood tests say if you look over that list and say, "holy crap, thats me!" I am like most of you guys in the "I aint going to no doctor,I will be fine" area, but this one literally scared the crap out of me. In those last days before I got help, I would pick a fight with anyone over just about anything.Every muscle and joint hurt, I would forget where I was going half the time, and concentrating on anything was an impossible task. I changed the oil on my truck one day and for some god forsaken reason stuck the oil plug in my pocket.Looked all over for the dang thing, gave up, and went into town for a new one.Bought a plug for the wrong vehicle, got home, discovered my error, and went back to town to exchange it. Once I got there I couldnt remember which store I had gotten it from. Found the receipt, exchanged it, and went home. Later that night i wondered what that strange bolt was in my pocket when I cleaned out pants. It took me three days of staring at that friggin bolt on the dresser to realize what it was.

Look over that list.If you fit the profile for any ten of the symptoms, print it out and take it along to your doc. Dont take no for an answer, and dont let yourself get as bad as I did before you get some help.
outdoorlivin if you need any help, or anyone else for that matter, or just want to talk about it, shoot me a PM and I will send you my phone number.Life is to short to go down from a bug like this and everyone of you have a life that is too precious to give up.

I have been on my meds for a little over ten days now, and I can feel the difference already. Mind is clearing up, my attitude is changing for the better, and the energy is flowing back.Muscle aches are gone, heart quite racing, and I can actually type without a million errors or backspaces.I actually spent some time last night doing a little writing for the first time in three months, and it was very therapeutic.

Thanks again for all the attention you all have drawn to this issue, and for all the kind words. I dont know what I would do without all you great guys and gals.

Ed


----------



## fordracer (Aug 9, 2011)

Av,i know im a newbie,and dont know you,but i just wanted to say that im sorry for what you have been through,and i cant imagine what it would be like,i hope you heal to 100%,i have to go in the woods sat. and cut 4 10 inch maples and 2 8 inch poplars,and i will be spraying myself down with off before going in,im so glad that i read this thread before saturday,may god bless you and heal you up completely.


----------



## mitch95100 (Aug 9, 2011)

Whitespider said:


> Well thank you very much avalancher... because of you I am now being treated for Lyme disease.
> 
> I read your post a couple of hours ago, which made me think about this round itchy rash I've had on the underside of my arm for the last two/three weeks or so... a rash different than any other I can ever remember having (it's not like poison ivy and such). That got me thinking about how I've been feeling tired and a bit off lately, a little nausea, etc... nothing I couldn't attribute to this horrible heat and humidity, but still...
> 
> ...


 
Thanks a lot whitespider. I always knew their was ticks with lyme in iowa but never gave it a thought that it is in NE Iowa Now im scared ####less i still got over 60 years to live!!!!


----------



## avalancher (Aug 9, 2011)

fordracer said:


> Av,i know im a newbie,and dont know you,but i just wanted to say that im sorry for what you have been through,and i cant imagine what it would be like,i hope you heal to 100%,i have to go in the woods sat. and cut 4 10 inch maples and 2 8 inch poplars,and i will be spraying myself down with off before going in,im so glad that i read this thread before saturday,may god bless you and heal you up completely.


 

Thanks for your kind words fordracer, they are highly appreciated. Keep in mind a few things, lyme disease from a tick bite is rare.Generally speaking, most ticks dont carry the disease. Your chances of getting infected is not real good, but it pays to be cautious and if you get bit keep an eye on yourself. I guess that is why I brought this subject up to begin with, I have always operated under the principle that I am bulletproof and highly unlikely to ever encounter anything as uncomfortable as lyme disease.Like everyone else, I get an occasional tick on me, and have merely in the past just pulled it off, smashed it on something, and went on my merry way and never gave any thought to what could happen afterwards. 
Now I know better, and even though I still refuse to soak myself down with bug spray every time I go in the woods, I still take precautions like looking myself over carefully afterwards, and have even gone as far as have the wife look over my backside and head after a lengthy day in the woods. There is little doubt in my mind that the infection came from the ticks that managed to stay lodged in my head for an extended period of time.

I just got back from my doctor this morning, and while my EKG does not look good right now, he feels that I stand a pretty good chance of making an almost 100 percent recovery. My heart rate is slow like it has always been all my life, but there is a number of irregularities that will need to be addressed in the future if my body can not repair the damage on its own. My age counts against me, even though I am not an old man yet at the age of 44, my ability to repair is far less than if I was 24.Something else to keep in mind fellas. If you are over the age of 30, the chances of permanent damage from Lyme disease goes up dramatically with each passing year if the disease is allowed to progress without medical intervention.

I asked the doc what kind of measurements a guy can take to prevent an exposure, and sad to say there is no way I am able to follow his advise without serious changes in the way I dress. Things like long sleeve shirts and a stocking cap do not sit well with me, my standard uniform of the day for every season is a sleeveless shirt and a ball cap in the winter. I would be miserable with sleeves, in fact the only shirt I own with sleeves is my Sunday shirt, and I shuck that off the second i get home. But I guess it may be a small price to pay to avoid getting this again. Gonna have to do some thinking about all that before I don sleeves.

I did find and order some bug repellent lotion called Proclear, it is formulated for the outdoor kinda guy that sweats a lot (like me) and if it works good and doesnt sting the eyes I will continue to use it.

Stay safe out there guys.

Ed


----------



## HDBiker2000 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Avalancher for putting up this thread. 

About 2 years ago, I was admitted in the hospital for 3 days becausing I was passing out. Make a long story short, they found I was very low on blood. I needed to have a blood transfusion - 8 units to be exact. Anyways after my last units of blood, I felt like crap. Achy muscles & joints, headaches, tiredness, and even later diagnosed with sleep apnea. I was back to the doctor several times because I just didn't feel good. He thought it was because of all the blood I had gotten that my body needed to adjust. 

Cutting firewood for a few hours in one day, it would take me 3 or 4 days to recover from it. 2 months had gone by since my hospital release and I came down with a sinus infection. This is not uncommon for me and I have antibiotics on hand for that. After taking the antibiotics for a day, all my muscle & joint aches basically went away. My wife thought it was all in my head because antibiotics just don't work that way. After many hours of researching the internet, I figured out I had lymes disease. I figured I might have gotten it the blood transfusion. I call my doctor and he contacted the blood center where my blood came from. They stated they do not test for Lymes Disease so a blood doner having Lymes Disease could have very easily transmitted the disease to me. Blood is only tested for HIV and hepatitis.

Please keep this in mind if you donate blood or need to receive blood.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## fordracer (Aug 9, 2011)

I also forgot to metion to you Av,a gal friend of mine bought me this battery operated off fan that you clip on your shirt pocket or your pants,it comes with refills also,she bought it for me so when im out at my building sharpening the saws and other things,that the mosquitos wouldnt eat me up,well i was a little hesitant at first but i tried it sharpening some drill bits for 2 hours with nothing on but shorts and shoes,and low and behold,i never got hit the first time,so i will also be using this while in the woods,and i hear you about the age and taking longer to heal up,45 yrs. old here,we got to take care of ourselves.take care brother.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 9, 2011)

so, that answers the "where the hell you been" question i've been having for the last couple of months. also, answers the "whatever happened to av's "what is this? contest". beyond that, and much more importantly, i'm extremely glad to hear you've been properly diagnosed and are being treated. really appreciate you opening up and posting the ordeal so others can benefit from your experience. your swift recovery is definitely in my prayer. God bless you av. now, get up, wash your face, and git to work.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## avalancher (Aug 9, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> so, that answers the "where the hell you been" question i've been having for the last couple of months. also, answers the "whatever happened to av's "what is this? contest". beyond that, and much more importantly, i'm extremely glad to hear you've been properly diagnosed and are being treated. really appreciate you opening up and posting the ordeal so others can benefit from your experience. your swift recovery is definitely in my prayer. God bless you av. now, get up, wash your face, and git to work.:msp_biggrin:



I have been around, but just not with a lot of enthusiasm. I have always had my morning routine of logging on here on AS while I suck down my breakfast, and occasionally making a few comments during the day on my phone or laptop.But lately its been just a chore just to get to work and get anything done that when it came to break time I was more than glad just to sit there.

As far as the "what is this contest", I have been holding off on it until the traffic picks back up here in the fall, its more fun when you got a bunch of guesses chiming in on it. The same with the helmet raffle, I figured towards the end of this month we will get that thing rolling again. Just not enough regular guys hanging on around here, and everyone is pretty busy in the summer.Figured it was far more likely for the helmet to get stuck in a closet and forgotten in the summer. Stay tuned, the fun will start soon.......

Been thinking about hitting up Darin for permission to use the AS logo and print up some hats or something and hand em out at cost. I found one place that will print them up nice for about four bucks a hat, maybe some coffee mugs and t shirts too if anyone thinks that is a good idea.

Looking forward to fall time when the whole gang shows up more often.......


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 9, 2011)

avalancher said:


> I figured towards the end of this month we will get that thing rolling again. Just not enough regular guys hanging on around here....



I've been thinking the same thing--most folks around here now are highly irregular. 



> Been thinking about hitting up Darin for permission to use the AS logo and print up some hats or something and hand em out at cost. I found one place that will print them up nice for about four bucks a hat, maybe some coffee mugs and t shirts too if anyone thinks that is a good idea.
> 
> Looking forward to fall time when the whole gang shows up more often.......


 
That's a great idea. At a minimum, I'd get one of each for myself and then some for my firewood buds.


----------



## super3 (Aug 10, 2011)

I use this stuff.

Natural Mosquito Repellent Spray Non Toxic Mosquito Repellent For Babies

No deet, no nasty chemicals.

You have to re apply several times if you are out all day but you won't come home with ticks either.


----------



## Beefie (Aug 10, 2011)

avalancher said:


> I have been around, but just not with a lot of enthusiasm. I have always had my morning routine of logging on here on AS while I suck down my breakfast, and occasionally making a few comments during the day on my phone or laptop.But lately its been just a chore just to get to work and get anything done that when it came to break time I was more than glad just to sit there.
> 
> As far as the "what is this contest", I have been holding off on it until the traffic picks back up here in the fall, its more fun when you got a bunch of guesses chiming in on it. The same with the helmet raffle, I figured towards the end of this month we will get that thing rolling again. Just not enough regular guys hanging on around here, and everyone is pretty busy in the summer.Figured it was far more likely for the helmet to get stuck in a closet and forgotten in the summer. Stay tuned, the fun will start soon.......
> 
> ...


 
I hear ya AV , been to dang hot of a summer to think about wood cutting, I have been bad on not checing out A.S. for weeks on end. The weather has changed and it was 54 degrees last night. Time to start wood cutting again. I think The Farmer took of the wheat soo I can get at my wood trailer again, it has been stuck on the back side of a corn field, long story.

Keep taking your meds we need you to wright that book. I am planning on buying 2 copies for myself.

I like your idea on shirts,hats and mugs, my only request and it would be tuff would be for products to be american made, lord no's any type of small buiss is struggling in these obama times.

Beefie


----------



## KMB (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow. Just finished reading and skimming through this thread. Been busy with other stuff and not checking AS like I used to.

Thanks Av for starting this thread (and all your past threads). I have taken note. Glad to hear that you're on the mend and it seems like the good Lord has got your attention . I'll be talking to Him on your behalf. Prayer is a powerful tool and it does change things. Take care and again...thank ya!

Kevin


----------



## cre73 (Aug 17, 2011)

TTT for an important thread.


----------



## cheeves (Aug 18, 2011)

*o2/o3 therapy*



avalancher said:


> It is not often that I post a topic that I am this serious about, but today for the first time in almost a year I have dropped almost my entire sense of humor, and I am going to plead for each and every one of you to bear with another long and dreary post.The life you save could be your own.
> 
> For a little over six months now, I have been sick.Not bad sick, but enough to make me wonder if getting up in the morning was going to be worth it.Achy joints, sore muscles, you know the drill.
> 
> ...


 
Avalancher, I'm going to share some information with you that you've probably not heard of. It's OxygenTherapy or o2/o3 Therapy. It's widely used in Europe especially in Germany. It got me symptom free from CFIDS after being couch bound for 81/2 years!!! Dr Donsbach is one of the main guys. There are others but it is not known in this country because it is cheap and the drug Co's run our health care. What I'm telling you is the absolute truth. This stuff works on ALL degenerative diseases. 

It is found in 35% Peroxide (flavored), Stabilized oxygen, and Ozone(o3). They all work but Ozone is the best. There's a book out called "Flood Your Body With Oxygen" by Ed McCabe. You can get it from Thefamilyhealthnews.com John Taggart owns the Co. his # is: 800-284-6263. I've known him for 20 years. He's one of the most knowledgeable people in the country on Oxygen Therapy. I get my flavored 35% Peroxide from The Rockland Corp. #: 1-800-421-7310. I still do 2 oz. a night. But peroxide has a window of usage! You MUST start slow with peroxide. It will clean all the crud from your intestines and colon and if you start to fast you will dump this stuff in your liver and you will get what they call the Herxheimers Reaction( flu like symptoms). Ozone is remarkable stuff!!! More than likely you have been fed misinformation on the stuff. I've been doing it for 20 years and I can aasure you it has done nothing but heal me and keep me healthy! You can access tons of information on the internet. Dr. Donsbach is a good source but there are tons of information out there. 

This stuff works. And if you still have symptoms Oxygen Therapy is a tried and tru Modality. It has cured me and others 
I know personally. All the best! Bob (Cheeves)


----------



## Coldfront (Aug 18, 2011)

blades said:


> Here in Wisconsin and Minnesota there is a new threat carried by the ticks, and I do mean brand new as it is a brand new bacterium never categorized before. Mayo clinic in Eau Clare was the first to pick up on it and they sent it up to Rochester,Mayo Clinic for confirmation.
> "New tick-borne bacterium discovered in Wisconsin, Minnesota"this takes you to the info


 
I have had 2 friends here in nw wisconsin that have had Ehrlichiosis in the last few years from tick bites. It's not that new, one was about 3 years ago, but I know many have never heard of it. It is like really bad fever and flu symptoms. Unlike Lymes it comes on quick and won't go away unless treated.


----------



## bushinspector (Aug 18, 2011)

You are starting to make me a little nervous. 

I was doing a little backpacking in the Arkansas about 10? years ago and had a tick bite with a prefect bulls eye around it so being a EMT I was being proactive and went in to my Doc and showed him. Yep he thought it could be so he gave me some antibotics and sent me on my way.

Fast forward until present and when I took your little questionaire I came up with about twenty of the questions came up positive. Now keep in mind I very seldom go to the doctor, been to him five times in thirty years. I am the person that takes people to the doctor, but seldom needs one.

I have been having a constant headache for the last several months along with a LOUD ringing in the ears. The ringing in the ears seems to run in the family, so no big deal. Just get my big boy underwear on and get after it.

For the past several weeks I been surprised in some of my post on other website where I would use the wrong words on double meaning words. Now keep in mind I am NOT a english professor but just was surprised by the mix up. I just passed it off as being tired.

Just today I was in the drop zone twice of the tree we was working on. Got hit once, got pissed at the son for not watching out for me. Keep in mind I am big on safety, Remember I pick up "stupid folks" that put themselves in harms way.

So enough of my ramblings but I am starting to wonder if they could be somthing going on other than my 54 years of living.

Thanks for the info that you have posted.

Bushinspector


----------



## avalancher (Aug 19, 2011)

bushinspector said:


> You are starting to make me a little nervous.
> 
> I was doing a little backpacking in the Arkansas about 10? years ago and had a tick bite with a prefect bulls eye around it so being a EMT I was being proactive and went in to my Doc and showed him. Yep he thought it could be so he gave me some antibotics and sent me on my way.
> 
> ...



If you actually answered yes to twenty of the questions, then you need to see a doc, yesterday. Its a simple blood test, and it simply is not worth waiting around for. The damage to your body becomes severe, cant be reversed in some cases, and you are wasting time by putting it off.

It came as a shock a few days ago when I read a post that someone dragged back up from last year, I think it was the "Roast Art Vandaley" thread over in the off topics forum. As I read the post, one post kinda stuck out.I re read it again, and it seemed like my kinda writing.As I scrolled back up the page to see who the author was, I was shocked to find out I was the one who wrote it! I didnt even recognize my own post from a year ago!
You want to let your memory get that bad?Put the doctor off a few more months. While I am getting better, I am still floored at how poor my memory has gotten, how my observation skills have deteriorated in the past year.What really blows my mind is the simple tasks that I blow.

Earlier this week I removed the blades from my garden tractor and sharpened them, re installed them, and went to mow the lawn.It mowed like crap.I wouldnt even call it mowing.I went back to the shop, hoisted the tractor back up, and inspected the blades.They sure felt sharp.WTF?I started the mower, engaged the blades, and accertained that the blades were spinning in the correct direction, and of coarse they were.Its not like I had removed any belts or anything, but in my foggy state it just seemed the rational thing to do.And before I could stop myself, I reached into the mower deck to "make sure the blades were sharp".

My neighbor who was visiting saved my hand.Just as i was reaching into the open grass chute, he snatched my hand and pulled me away. The concern and horror on his face snapped me back out of my foggy state, and I realized what I was just about to do.

Its hard to describe the feeling, the foggy state.Its like the brain and body are not connected, kinda like when you take to much cough syrup. The brain is slow to respond to what the body is doing, and the body is slow to understand what the brain is telling it to do.I have my good days, and my bad days, and yesterday from the minute I got up was one of those bad days.Luckily, the bad days are getting fewer and fewer, but its plain and clear that on bad days I have no business messing around with anything powered.If it wasnt for my neighbor, I wouldnt be typing this right now.

I sat on the floor in shock for awhile, and after my heart quite pounding, the world snapped back into reality and sharp focus.Often sudden shocks get the brain working again, and can often stay that way for the rest of the day.A ten second examination of the blades revealed that I had installed them upside down, and twenty minutes later it mowed like it should.

Now, can you imagine yourself being 100 feet up in a tree thinking like that? I wont even tell you the story of how I couldnt reach a line two weeks ago while a hundred feet up, and unbuckled my flip line so that I could reach a little further out. A quick yell by a fellow worker, and my numb fingers were all that saved me that time, but I will let your imagination tell you what could have happened if my fingers had worked like my brain told them too.

Ladies and gentlemen, if you suspect you have fallen victim to this dreadful disease, get yourself help now. Any time someone responds to this thread I go back and read what they have to say because this disease has had numerous opportunities to end my life, and it knows no boundaries. Although by the grace of God himself I am recovering from this illness, it is deadly in many ways and can strike at any moment. Because we all spend time in the woods, I have shared my story with you all in the hope that each and every one of you live to see your grey years.

If you have contracted Lyme disease and you don't get help for it, you will die from it. Your heart will get eaten from the disease, your muscles will deteriorate, and your brain will turn to mush. And thats if your lucky. If your not lucky, your brain will go mushy, and you will end your life in a more gory manner. You will reach for that brush stuck in the chipper, you will unbuckle 100 feet up, you will step out into traffic, you will stand in the path of a giant tree on its way down. You will stick your hand in a running mower, you will walk right off the end of your deck you are building 20 feet up, you will stand on the gutter while washing the roof.You will forget the oven mitts.
Want me to keep going? I swear, if just one more person posts on here and says they think maybe they might have contracted Lyme disease and is hesitant to seek help, I am going to scare the piss out of them and post my entire last year episodes of close calls, injuries, and stupid maneuvers.Maybe if you read everything that has happened to me because I was to bull headed and flat out stupid to seek medical help sooner, you will realize that you dont want to be me! 

Again, if you even suspect you might have contracted Lyme disease,seek medical help now. Dont be a stud muffin and declare yourself as "just getting older" or "maybe I am just tired". Its a simple blood test, along with the questionnaire that I posted already, and all of this can be avoided.If its not Lyme disease, great.Maybe you are just getting older,more tired, or just getting careless with your health.

The specialist that I am seeing in Knoxville told me earlier this week he has never seen so many cases of confirmed Lyme disease in his life, and that by comparison I did not have the worst case. The worst one he is treating now lies in a coma in hospital, and one walks with the aid of a walker. You are going to look mighty funny hauling your walker out and trying to pull the cord on your saw while hanging on to a damn walking aid.
If you let yourself go that far, let me know. I will send you some nice tennis balls for the bottom of your walker.
Everyone, get help now if you suspect you may have contracted Lyme disease, and tell us about it after you come back from the doctor!

PS
If after reading this you think I sound angry, you are right. I started this thread in the hopes that everyone would benefit from my experience with this. All my life I have been accident prone, and have always dealt with it with a sense of humor. After all, a non serious accident is actually kinda funny, especially if when you tell the story you jazz it up a little bit. I enjoy life, and I also enjoy telling stories. For some time now I have told you guys stories based upon real life incidents, and for the most part they are entirely true. I got a laugh out of telling them because there is nothing better than laughing at yourself and amusing others along the way. But I aint laughing now. This is real as it gets, and the last year has been full of close calls, breathless moments of WTF was I thinking, and seriously wondering what the hell was wrong with me.Take me serious, please.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Aug 19, 2011)

If after reading this you think I sound angry, you are right. I started this thread in the hopes that everyone would benefit from my experience with this. All my life I have been accident prone, and have always dealt with it with a sense of humor. After all, a non serious accident is actually kinda funny, especially if when you tell the story you jazz it up a little bit. I enjoy life, and I also enjoy telling stories. For some time now I have told you guys stories based upon real life incidents, and for the most part they are entirely true. I got a laugh out of telling them because there is nothing better than laughing at yourself and amusing others along the way. But I aint laughing now. This is real as it gets, and the last year has been full of close calls, breathless moments of WTF was I thinking, and seriously wondering what the hell was wrong with me.Take me serious, please.


I am glad you took the time to post this information for us. Thank you and get well soon so we can have some more funny "yard boy" stories!!!:msp_tongue: Steve


----------



## rmh3481 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the thread Av. Thank God your doing better. 

Here is an older thread that has a couple pics at the top of what the bite looks like;
http://www.arboristsite.com/great-outdoors/102766.htm


----------



## Brushwacker (Aug 20, 2011)

I just come across this thread myself.
Yep, thanks for posting it AV. I get some ticks to now and then. Them little deer ticks seem to find me more in November then any other month. Been fortunate, seems like I have a feel for ticks crawling on me and far more often find them before they bite but thats good advice to use the deet to keep them off. Almost always have it with me during mosquito season and much rather use it then be bitten by any parasites.
All our worlds will change and end as we now know them, 1 way or another, likely at a time we think not. To be prepared is a blessing from God...


----------



## clinchscavalry (Sep 7, 2011)

After getting symptoms of "tick fever" for about the fourth or fifth time a couple days ago, I used the search function to see if there was a thread about it on here and found this. I have been treated now three times with doxycycline and each time the meds worked very quickly, taking only about two days for all the symptoms to go away.

Since the tests for most tick diseases are inconclusive (and take some time to get the results), my doctor always elected to put me on antibiotics immediately and see if I got better. His thinking was that since my symptoms were always exactly the same and since the medication had worked before, then we would take the most logical step to get me well.

Many years ago, when I was in forestry school, we were required to take the vaccine for RMSF since our summer camp was in an area with one of the highest incidences of the disease in the entire country. For maybe ten years I faithfully got the booster shots until it was found that it did no good at all, and the vaccine was discontinued.

I have picked literally thousands of ticks off myself, sometimes a hundred or more in one day. My woods companions are now two black Labs, and I pick at least twenty ticks off of them most days in the spring and summer. Even in the winter, here in central GA, we have deer ticks, but they don't seem to get on me in the numbers the lone star and dog ticks do. Suffice it to say, I live in a tick paradise, and you know when it's going to be a bad day for infestations even before you step out of the truck. Heavy underbrush, humid conditions, high deer populations, and no history of controlled burns is the recipe for armies of ticks. I have tried every preventive measure known to man, but it doesn't keep ticks from latching on if I'm in a prime area. My only defense is to use a mirror and flashlight after the shower to search all possible hiding places, that and my wife looking on my back when I feel something and can't see it.

For what it's worth, *here are the symptoms I get every time*, and I suspect my particular disease is Ehrlichiosis, although it could be RMSF or maybe even one of the others.

headache
extremely sore and stiff neck
sore across the shoulders
aching back
aching joints
low grade fever/chills (esp. at night)
pain in the testicles
a feeling of extreme fatigue
indigestion/gas/bloating
a feeling of imbalance but not really dizzy
*queasy, nauseous feeling but not to the point of vomiting*

The last symptom is the most pronounced, for me anyway, and it's always exactly the same. None of the above are particularly intense, but added all together it really takes the life out of me, and I just want to sleep.

Curiously, I have never had the rash or bulls eye around a bite. Then again, I'm pretty hairy, and that could be hidden

I started feeling this way again two days ago, but feel a little better today. I'll refill the doxy tomorrow if I don't have a major improvement tonight. 

It's interesting to see how many of you have had one of these diseases or know someone who did. I think the key is early detection like many have said. If you have symptoms, don't fart around, find out what it is and keep some doxycycline on hand just in case.


----------



## cheeves (Sep 8, 2011)

clinchscavalry said:


> After getting symptoms of "tick fever" for about the fourth or fifth time a couple days ago, I used the search function to see if there was a thread about it on here and found this. I have been treated now three times with doxycycline and each time the meds worked very quickly, taking only about two days for all the symptoms to go away.
> 
> Since the tests for most tick diseases are inconclusive (and take some time to get the results), my doctor always elected to put me on antibiotics immediately and see if I got better. His thinking was that since my symptoms were always exactly the same and since the medication had worked before, then we would take the most logical step to get me well.
> 
> ...


 I know what you're going thru!! Both my wife and I have been thru it. 

Two years ago it was really bad around here for ticks. Animals would come in the house loaded. Wife and I would both check each other but it seems one would usually escape detection. Also the cats would jump up on the bed and they would get on you that way. Both of us have been infected. My wife worse than me. Lukily got the IV antibiotics and early enough not to get it chronic but have friends that are.

I great tip. Bacteria cannot live in an oxygenated environment. If you get oxygenated your symptoms will disappear!! You can do this 3 ways. 1) Hydrogen Peroxide 35%, Stabilized Oxygen, or Ozone( that's right Ozone)! Get on Google and type in Ozone Therapy. You"ll be amazed at what you find! Same thing with H2O2 and Stabilized Oxygen. If you're interested just PM me and we'll go from there. Stuff works!!! I've been doing it for over 20 years now. Got over CFIDS with it and a bunch of other stuff. Same with wife and she has a Masters in Nursing. Good luck. All the best Brother!


----------



## thombat4 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Good grief...!*

Been away from AS for a spell and just read this post today...incredible! Suffice it to say Avalancher you're an AS favorite around here. I'm very relieved to hear they figured out what was wrong and you'll be stickin' around for awhile:msp_thumbup:! Hang in there brother and I'll speak on your behalf to The Almighty Himself. Bless you buddy.


----------



## avalancher (Mar 13, 2012)

I am dragging up an old thread for a reason. Spring is right around the corner, or in some places has already arrived, and tick season comes with it. Everyone, pay attention to what you are doing, and make a thorough check over while in the shower afterwards. We dont need anyone around here dropping from Lyme disease just cause they are bashful in the shower. If you need some help, ask the wife, girlfriend, or who ever to take a look at your backside.

Its been a year since I got bit, and I am still dealing with some of the after effects. Dont walk a mile in my shoes if you can help it.


----------



## kyle1! (Mar 13, 2012)

*It is a battle*

My wife and I have been searching for her health problems for the past 9 years. After countless trips to Mayo, IA city and DSM we were able to figure out what is wrong with her by ourselves. She has 2 of the most misdiagnosed problems on the planet. First she is a Celiac and sometime along the way or before she contacted Lyme disease which led to a mycoplasma co infection. Be on the look out for the nasty things. As AV said it is a long battle.

Brian


----------



## Iska3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Rep sent for the reminder. Like you, a year ago the Dr's finally belived me about Lymes. I suffered for over three years thinking it was old age. I still get my weeks where my joints remind me of what I went through. I never did find a Tic, I thought it was a small scratch along the back of my neck and the hair line. 

Glad to see you are posting more.


----------



## lon (Mar 13, 2012)

AV, thank you for the information and update. Often the sharing of information can save a life. I too always enjoy your posts.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Mar 13, 2012)

Your pets need attention too...it's been 7 months since my lab Buck has passed ..all because of those ticks.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Mar 13, 2012)

Good advice about the ticks. About a month ago, I stopped at a new house lot that had just been cleared to pick up of a couple of logs with the loader. I had to get down off the truck for one cut on a log that was too long. Took a shower later that day and pulled two deer ticks off me. I have been heavy on the deet around my boots/ pant legs since. It’s been a warm and dry winter and ticks are going to be real bad this year. Get some deet or guinea hens or chickens or whatever you need to protect yourself. Use em.


----------



## avalancher (Mar 13, 2012)

The biggest problem in the whole thing is doctors still just dont recognize the root problem, but instead go chasing after the symptoms. I mean really. If your saw burned a piston and gaulded the cylinder, wouldnt you go looking for the air leak before dropping in a new piston? Sure you would.

But lately I have run across a bunch of nitwits that somehow printed their medical license off the internet, and figure all they need is greasy hair, a kinda white trench coat, a secretary with big cans, and a BMW in the parking to convince them they are doctors. One doc flat out told me a month ago to stop the meds the other doc gave me, and instead lets explore this irregular heart beat with a drug that had more side effects than sixty eight daily Big Macs. Instead, I asked him to thoroughly review my records I brought with me, and while he went to is office to look them over, I amused myself by carving several wooden swords thanks to the tongue depressor jar on the counter. I managed to outfit an entire platoon before the good doctor made his way back into the exam room.

Brushing my pants off, I asked him, "well Doc, change your mind on that mind set of "load the guy up with the latest drug that will sure as shootin get you a vacation to Maui complements of the drug company?" or am I going to walk out of here with just a dozen well utilized tongue depressors?"

"Well sir, it does appear that in the past you have had some troubles that would account for the irregular heartbeat of coarse, but I would like to start you on this medication just to be sure."
"Well, just to be sure you get that vacation to Maui, or just to be sure that I don't drop dead while enacting a scene from Gunsmoke for the folks down at the old folks home?" After all, I hate to traumatize any old folks by dropping dead in my Miss Kittie outfit."

Obviously the doc wasn't sure about which option he ought to go with, the vacation or the reenactment excuse, because I did walk out of there without any crazy witch doctors brew recipe in my pocket,but I did leave with one thing. Once again, a doctor with greasy hair, a white coat, a secretary with big cans, and a beamer in the parking lot once again reassured me that the art of reading is dead. Even in medical school.


----------



## avalancher (Mar 13, 2012)

CrappieKeith said:


> Your pets need attention too...it's been 7 months since my lab Buck has passed ..all because of those ticks.




I am sorry to hear that Keith. I full well know just how valuable a good dog can be, I myself have two labs and would hate to see anything happen to either of them.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, glad you're on the mend! I just came across this thread as well and can somewhat relate. A friend thought he had had a stroke last summer. Several visits to the dr assured him he hadn't but they couldn't tell him what he had either. He was experiencing numbness and weakness in his extremities and was getting to the point where he had trouble walking when he read something online about lymes disease. He found a new dr who was able to treat him and he’s doing alright now but still complains of some numbness. It’s serious business for sure, I would encourage anybody who isn’t getting answers form their dr to seek 2nd, 3rd, 4th, or however many opinions it takes to find help. Honest dr’s will tell you they only “practice” medicine, it isn’t an exact science! 

Take care!


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 13, 2012)

Somehow I never saw this thread, but Lyme has been the bane of our existence for 12 years. My wife had it and we probably lost a baby from it. My son was born with it. We've all had it and my daughter is fighting a long term case now. 

Read about it and learn it well - you must be able to recognize it yourself. Even then you may have a very hard time getting someone to treat you properly because there's some political issue associated with it. The testing is mostly worthless and the guidelines for interpreting the tests almost assure a negative. A week of ABX isn't going to cut it unless you're just taking it "just in case" starting the day you're bit. The most important thing is to get treatment fast. If you can hit it early it's not that big a deal to kill, but if you've had it a while it's a whole different ballgame. 

Horses and dogs get it. They give our horses doxycycline pills in big bottles. Interestingly, it's the same stuff they give people. 

Note - I'm an engineer and you should not take medical advice from me.

We know so many people being treated incorrectly for things that are fairly obviously Lyme. A friend of our daughter has been paralyzed at times, hospitalized while the Drs. screw around looking at all sorts of irrelevant stuff. They're gonna kill that kid but the parents trust them and what can we say? It's hard to watch.


----------



## HDBiker2000 (Mar 13, 2012)

avalancher said:


> The biggest problem in the whole thing is doctors still just dont recognize the root problem, but instead go chasing after the symptoms.



Lymes Disease is the most misdiagnosed illness because of the symptoms can point to many different problems. Even the test for Lymes are not always accurate from what my doctor has told me. So this makes it very difficult to pin point the problem to Lymes and that is why a lot of people have advance case of Lymes. 

Somewhere I read, over 50% of the people that have Lymes didn't even know they had been bitten by a Deer Tick. The article stated there wasn't the usual red ring around the bite or inflammation in the bite area. The people just started to suffer the muscle pain, joint pains, headaches, etc. and didn't know why. Some of them it took months and even years to get diagnosed with Lymes. 

Having Lymes is not a picnic. Like you, I live with it on a daily basis and some days it is real hard. 

Take the appropriation precautions when in tick infested areas and do through checks for those pest on a daily basis.


----------



## Brushwacker (Mar 13, 2012)

Coincidently to this thread coming back up, I last night found a deer tick attached to my abdomen. He had been there a while. A night or 2 prior when taking a quick shower it appeared to me (without taking a close observation) to be a scrape and scab and I thought " wonder how that happened " and just washed the area with soap and water, got dressed and went on. Last night when putting on my shoes I realized I felt a bit irritated in that area so I put my reading glasses on and checked it out and found what looked like a dead, dehydrated deer tick that got mashed after swelling up which explains what looked like a scab prior without close observation. I pulled it off and saved him, washed the area with a hot wash rag then applied alcohol. Checked it a while a go and its way less irrated, red for about a dime sized area. Has a tiny black spot in the center I tried to pull out with tweezers without success, that I think is a hair root but rather would of got it out just in case its something from the tick.
Last year my parents dog was diagonoised with lyme and about a month ago my dog even though my old dog appears very healthy.
You folks that know something about it, should I take steps to see if this tick bite infected me. I spent several thousand dollars with a medical issue last year for a few dr visits and short in and out of the hospital procedures. Like being discussed, how likely my doctor will do the right thing?I have the tick, maybe I can have it tested somewhere ? Going to the vet tomorrow, maybe the can do it ?


----------



## husabud (Mar 13, 2012)

Not sure if I said it before, Japanese knotweed. My wife had Lyme and babesiosis and my four year old son also had Lyme . A herbal solution containing jap knot has since helped very much with both of there symptoms and irritation. I personally beat it myself twenty years ago with a homeopathic remedy. Thanks again for the reminder.


----------



## avalancher (Mar 14, 2012)

Brushwacker said:


> Coincidently to this thread coming back up, I last night found a deer tick attached to my abdomen. He had been there a while. A night or 2 prior when taking a quick shower it appeared to me (without taking a close observation) to be a scrape and scab and I thought " wonder how that happened " and just washed the area with soap and water, got dressed and went on. Last night when putting on my shoes I realized I felt a bit irritated in that area so I put my reading glasses on and checked it out and found what looked like a dead, dehydrated deer tick that got mashed after swelling up which explains what looked like a scab prior without close observation. I pulled it off and saved him, washed the area with a hot wash rag then applied alcohol. Checked it a while a go and its way less irrated, red for about a dime sized area. Has a tiny black spot in the center I tried to pull out with tweezers without success, that I think is a hair root but rather would of got it out just in case its something from the tick.
> Last year my parents dog was diagonoised with lyme and about a month ago my dog even though my old dog appears very healthy.
> You folks that know something about it, should I take steps to see if this tick bite infected me. I spent several thousand dollars with a medical issue last year for a few dr visits and short in and out of the hospital procedures. Like being discussed, how likely my doctor will do the right thing?I have the tick, maybe I can have it tested somewhere ? Going to the vet tomorrow, maybe the can do it ?



As you know, I am not a doctor, nor am I a vet. With that being said, its hard for me to give you advise as to if you should spend the bucks and go see a doc. After all, we all cant rush off to the doc every time we think we "might" be coming down with something. But in your case, I would consider the following.
The tick you described obviously spent some time buried in you, it wasn't like you pulled the thing out the second you got bit. From what I understand, it only takes the bite to get infected if the tick had the disease, but the chances of infecting you go up as the tick has time to bury itself under the skin. Kinda like a snake bite really. If you just get a glancing bit you don't get a lot of the poison, but if the snake has the chance to clamp on and pump the poison in you are getting a bigger dose. Something to consider.

But, I can say one thing. If you decide not to go to the doc, pay attention to yourself. Write the date down on a calender and watch the area where you got bit.If it continues to swell or gets the "bulls eye" look, don't hesitate in seeing a doc. If you develop any symptoms that seem weird to you, see the doc. Strange muscle aches, headaches, loss or blurry vision, or a difficult time in concentrating on the simplest tasks are warning signs.

The first symptom that most complain about is being tired all the time. Even with sleep, you still feel tired and kinda wore out. Its easy to explain it away with the "oh well, we just switched to daylight savings time, just having a hard time adjusting" or "Well, been short night sleeps lately" etc.

Do yourself a favor now, and do some reading on the internet. While there are nutcases on the internet, there are many good sources of info to educate yourself. While doctors generally roll their eyes when the first thing that pops out of your mouth is, "I read this on the internet", you can leave that part out and just simply say, "I have been doing some reading on the topic of Lyme disease, and coupled with a tick bite on XXXX day, I am concerned seeing as my symptoms are similar."

Its important for everyone to keep in mind one thing. While its never a good idea to scare the hell out of yourself anytime anything weird comes along and you feel a little weird or abnormal, education has never hurt anyone. The better informed you are, the less you have to rely on a doctor to make the proper diagnosis. After all, at the end of the day the doc gets to go home to his McMansion, regardless if he treated you correctly or not. Wether you go home or end up in a pine box often is left up to how well you know your own body. And don't let anyone tell you that its normal to feel this crappy when your guts tell you something else.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 14, 2012)

Good info! Thanks for sharing! I'm going to put this on my FaceBook page.


----------



## Gavman (Mar 14, 2012)

Sure glad you're ok buddy and thanks for the story, i see ticks often but afaik haven't been bitten yet... Cheers


----------



## cowroy (Mar 14, 2012)

Glad this was bumped to the top. I had/have lime disease too, and have been having some of the very symptoms you are describing but never thought they were from that because it has been about two years since I first got it. I will be going back to the Dr. soon for some more blood work


----------



## unclemoustache (Mar 14, 2012)

avalancher said:


> But lately I have run across a bunch of nitwits that somehow printed their medical license off the internet, and figure all they need is greasy hair, a kinda white trench coat, a secretary with big cans, and a BMW in the parking to convince them they are doctors.




Got any pics of the BMW or the secretary? :biggrin:

Just joshin'! Thanks for bringing this up again. We all need a reminder. Glad you're doing better.


----------



## Brushwacker (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks AV, I'll be paying attention,asking some medical people I know more ?'s,taking more showers and looking for those little low life blood sucking parisites.
I copied a lot of the significant information from this thread, thanks to everybody that contributed.


----------



## HDBiker2000 (Mar 15, 2012)

There are several Lymes Disease groups on yahoo that might be helpful to those that are interested. I live in Wisconsin and a member of the Wisconsin Lymes Disease support group. The information they provide has been very helpful to me. 

Just passing this along in case someone is interested.

Gary


----------



## Dale (Mar 15, 2012)

As you werer typing your symptoms, I was thinking, Geez that sounds like Lymes disease. Glad you're deailing with that and not the other partner. Chin up.

By the way, do you like that puppy any better ? :msp_smile:


----------

